# Xyokoma's Phentermine Log Journal



## xyokoma (Sep 28, 2020)

No shit excuses, I went from fit to fat because I kept caving in to emotional stress hunger and became so insatiable I can never get that nice feeling anymore when youre done eating and just content that youre done. Lots of self loathing and a sexless relationship. Got in touch with a weight clinic and theyre sending me over Phen. 2weeks on 18.6mg and 2weeks 37.5mg. Will log any progress and side effects and shit daily.

Current stats:
 74.6kg before poop
1.64m
BMI 27.7 

Goal: 64-65ish kg
Looked lean at 66.7kg before(2017) but I reckon I hold 3-4kg more muscle mass now.

Plan: no more cooking daily for my other half just meal prep. One of my enemies is waiting for food to cook each day when Im starving to fkn death after gym and end up over eating. Tons of low cal dense foods. 
Ill definitelt indulge if I have to to stay sane but will keep it at a limit where I can burn it off in extra cardio time over 2-3days. 

Will see how my appetite changes to adjust meals accordingly. 


Reminder to self: dont fkn crack you fat bitch. Just do it.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 28, 2020)

Well then, welcome back.


----------



## Jin (Sep 28, 2020)

Get it done, lady.


----------



## Trump (Sep 28, 2020)

Is this clinic in U.K.?? I wouldn’t mind some phentermine


----------



## xyokoma (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks, guys. Gotta make it count this time. 



Trump said:


> Is this clinic in U.K.?? I wouldn’t mind some phentermine



Yes mate its a clinic based in London but I did a zoom call as I live up north(they were also cheaper than in my area). Granted you have to have a higher BMI to get the script, 27 for women, not sure about men. 1st months supply £75 all in all.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 28, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> Will log any progress and side effects and shit daily.



Good to hear regular daily pooping is a priority! Not many people mention that here


----------



## xyokoma (Sep 28, 2020)

I measure my daily quality of life by whether I have pooped or not.  
Wait, isnt that what everyone does?


----------



## Sicwun88 (Sep 28, 2020)

Dedication & desire to overcome 
Conquers all! Hang in there!!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 29, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> I measure my daily quality of life by whether I have pooped or not.
> Wait, isnt that what everyone does?



I think I mentioned it once in my journal after these meatheads talked me into eating 4k calories a day, that now I pretty much eat and poop all day, so fun times. Lol


----------



## wilkinkc (Sep 29, 2020)

you got this, just keep your head on the prize!

edit: sorry for bro lol, just noticed lady member


----------



## xyokoma (Sep 29, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I think I mentioned it once in my journal after these meatheads talked me into eating 4k calories a day, that now I pretty much eat and poop all day, so fun times. Lol



I feel sore for your butthole :32 (20):


----------



## xyokoma (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks everyone for support. Hopefully this will keep me feeling accountable af.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 29, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> *Defication & desire to overcome
> Conquers all! Hang in there!!!!*


*

Fixed it for ya.*


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 29, 2020)

I like your outlook.  Good luck.  I'll be following along and rooting for ya.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 29, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> I measure my daily quality of life by whether I have pooped or not.



mind if I use this as my signature?


----------



## Boytoy (Sep 29, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> I like a sore butthole :32 (20):




My kinda woman!!


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 29, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good to hear regular daily pooping is a priority! Not many people mention that here





xyokoma said:


> I measure my daily quality of life by whether I have pooped or not.
> Wait, isnt that what everyone does?





BRICKS said:


> Fixed it for ya.


 in reference to defection and desire.

I think what started out as a phentermine log is on it’s way to becoming one of bowel movements. Congrats on your commitment and on what may be a UGBB first. 

Curiosity has compelled me  to subscribe.


----------



## xyokoma (Sep 29, 2020)

Just dont forget the quote marks finished by Ghandi.


----------



## xyokoma (Sep 29, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> mind if I use this as my signature?



^ sorry forgot to tag you mate


----------



## Lizard King (Sep 29, 2020)

So you may want to mix in some intermittent fasting since you will not be hungry if you take the Phen in the AM with a big glass of water, maybe some Metamucil so you get that full feeling in your stomach for the first few days.
I can get till 3pm before I feel the need to eat and can get everything in between 3pm and 7pm (usually 2 meals) and then not eat again till 3pm the next day.  I find I shed weight even faster this way.  Lots of water keeps that full feeling.


----------



## Tatlifter (Sep 29, 2020)

My wife has used and is currently using phen...ive taken a couple of hers just to see what its about and it definitely decreases appetite and boost energy a bit.

She just takes half a 37.5 which is 18.75 and it works well even after two weeks.

She decided to take a  whole 37.5 last week and felt nauseous...although you weigh about 17-19 lbs more than her.

I can only take a half myself and Im currently 205 on a cut. Just something to think about.. definitley listen to the doc and do the two weeks half dose then try a

 whole tab at 37.5 and if you feel fine then stick with it. 

Good luck!


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 29, 2020)

I used phen several times and it works ... but it is not a long term solution ... it comes down diet and overall daily calories ... there is no way around this fact ... people turn to speed (phen adderall many others) in order to curb appetite ... again they work but are short term and not really solutions at all if I'm being honest ... determine your daily calorie requirement and log what you eat everyday .. create a daily habit of doing this and it will change your life ... My Daily Fitness Pal is an awesome app ... upgrade to the paid version for $5 per month ... absolutely worth it ... track calories for 90 days ... you will begin rapidly moving towards your goals ... again if phen helps you to get started awesome ... but track your daily calories ... you will learn a great deal and how and what to adjust over time ... plus what works best for you ... it takes effort ... but it is fastest and most efficient direct line to the results your after ...


----------



## xyokoma (Sep 29, 2020)

Tatlifter said:


> My wife has used and is currently using phen...ive taken a couple of hers just to see what its about and it definitely decreases appetite and boost energy



Thanks Tat. How much has your wife managed to lose before while on phen? And has she noticed any water weight retention? 
I was told to drink 3l ofwater every day once I start taking it. 
My script is being delivered sometime tomorrow,   chika pow wow:32 (1):


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 29, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> Thanks chika pow wow:32 (1):



You may be my new favorite member.


----------



## xyokoma (Sep 30, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> You are my new favorite person. Also I like to suck dicks for fun. Long 12 inch fat shlongs.



Ill ignore you redacting my quote because all I heard was Im your favourite. :32 (2):


----------



## xyokoma (Sep 30, 2020)

Thanks for the tip, Ill defo see how I feel in terms of hunger and make a food plan after. Dont plan on forcing myself if im not hungry as long as I get my nutrients in so fasting may be a way to go. :32 (20): did you have a log on Phen? I feel like i saw your name somewhere when searching for phen posts on here.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 30, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> Ill ignore you redacting my quote because all I heard was Im your favourite. :32 (2):



 Why you airing my dirty laundry? I told you we will go to Applebee’s when I am ready to go to Applebee’s.


----------



## xyokoma (Sep 30, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> I told you we will go to Applebee’s when I am ready to go to Applebee’s.



Applebees? Thats an insult.


----------



## Lizard King (Oct 1, 2020)

Have you taken any yet?  If so, how do you feel?


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 1, 2020)

Lizard King said:


> Have you taken any yet?  If so, how do you feel?



Hey mate,
They arrived late yesterday so just took my first one today. Stayed up till 3am and only just woke up, will update tomorrow morning


----------



## Tatlifter (Oct 1, 2020)

A few years ago she lost 20ish pounds after our last child.

Shes only been on now for a couple/few weeks and was already very thick/fit if that makes since...curves in all the right places but not much body fat.

Ive told her not to use the scale and to only use the mirror so I'm not sure how much if any WEIGHT shes loss but shes definitley lost FAT and retained her 

muscle.

Very noticable around her stomach and is getting the more V shaped body.

Ill keep you posted.


----------



## Tatlifter (Oct 1, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> Hey mate,
> They arrived late yesterday so just took my first one today. Stayed up till 3am and only just woke up, will update tomorrow morning



Take first thing in the morning just a half.  If you need after a couple weeks take another half around lunch and no more after that.  It hasnt affected her sleep at all.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi Tat.
I woke up too late today(my only day off in 7 days) but anyway took the 18.6mg at 12pm. Its hard to say if its working because i didnt get active till around 2pm but I suppose considering what I ate so far today ( 150g yoghurt and 400g kefir plus morning tea- dont eat much when im off) I am not feeling any hunger pains which I normally would at this point but i can tell my stomach feels empty but I am not getting the signal I must eat. About to have a proper meal and see how much I end up eating. 

Also no dry mouth or any sides so far.


----------



## Tatlifter (Oct 1, 2020)

I personally havent experienced any negative sides from phen.

The wife felt sick when she took a whole 37.5 so she sticks with half tab. Ive only taken half tabs myself and usually just one in the morning...Ill take the other 

half around lunch time if im feeling froggy.

Its not a miracle drug it simply decreases appetite some.  You still have to have control, diet, exercise but it can be useful for cutting.


----------



## Jin (Oct 1, 2020)

Tatlifter said:


> I personally havent experienced any negative sides from phen.
> 
> The wife felt sick when she took a whole 37.5 so she sticks with half tab. Ive only taken half tabs myself and usually just one in the morning...Ill take the other
> 
> ...



How often do you feel froggy? My daughter uses that word a lot when it’s misty out


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 2, 2020)

Log Day 1

Weight after poop 71.3kg

Took 18.6mg at 12pm( doctor said to take it by 10 but i was asleep)
Anyways took it then and didnt have any side effects at all really. Got a little light headed at one point but thats because i was out running errands and was running on 150g yoghurt and tea. 
The difference I noticed was I wasnt getting any hunger pains when I shouldve however I could still tell my stomach was empty and that was an interesting mental block to overcome not to feed myself just because. 
Fell asleep just fine but woke up around 5 and couldnt settle in till around 8, however I blame full moon for this. 

Onto day 2.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 3, 2020)

Log Day 2

Weight before poop 71.8kg
18.6mg at 9am
Again no sides whatsoever but could not fall asleep till around 3-4am and after it was short gaps of restless sleep with vivid dreams. Woke up very tired but popped another pill and energy was restored.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 4, 2020)

Poop Log Day 3

No weigh in, getting harder to poop. Dont exactly feel constipated, just no kids to drop off at the swimming pool.
Took 1 Bromazepam at 9pm knowing id be rather awake again. It did the job but wasnt working as strong as normally. 
No other sides.

Onto day 4.


----------



## BrotherIron (Oct 4, 2020)

When in doubt... push a prowler.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 4, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> When in doubt... push a prowler.



Is this some metaphor for pushing out poop or...


----------



## Lizard King (Oct 5, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> Poop Log Day 3
> 
> No weigh in, getting harder to poop. Dont exactly feel constipated, just no kids to drop off at the swimming pool.
> Took 1 Bromazepam at 9pm knowing id be rather awake again. It did the job but wasnt working as strong as normally.
> ...



Big glass of water with some Metamucil in the morning, it will give you that full stomach feeling and help with the Cosby kids.  I'd rather skip a day than take it after 9/10am or I will not go to sleep.  Are you doing anything exercise wise to tire your body out?  Weights, cardio, rabbit?  LOL


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 5, 2020)

Lizard King said:


> Are you doing anything exercise wise to tire your body out?  Weights, cardio, rabbit?  LOL



Ill have to take some fiber today for sure, just to make sure everything still works down there. :32 (1):
I have been going gym but not hitting it as hard as Id like to. Can get light headed easily so not even thinking of squats or deads at this point. Got up from the floor to do cables yesterday and shit went blank for 5 seconds but kept doing tricep pull downs so no one notices im out of it :32 (18):  actually felt very fatigued all day yesterday, almost thought i had forgotten to take the phen but i havent. Might also have a coffee if i need perking up


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 5, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> Ill have to take some fiber today for sure, just to make sure everything still works down there. :32 (1):
> I have been going gym but not hitting it as hard as Id like to. Can get light headed easily so not even thinking of squats or deads at this point. Got up from the floor to do cables yesterday and shit went blank for 5 seconds but kept doing tricep pull downs so no one notices im out of it :32 (18):  actually felt very fatigued all day yesterday, almost thought i had forgotten to take the phen but i havent. Might also have a coffee if i need perking up



^ That pretty much sums up my Day 4 with 18.6mg again. Because I was so weirdly fatigued I slept like a baby with no extra help. Perhaps the lack of sleep the past 3 days and working all weekend was catching up on me.


----------



## Lizard King (Oct 5, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> Ill have to take some fiber today for sure, just to make sure everything still works down there. :32 (1):
> I have been going gym but not hitting it as hard as Id like to. Can get light headed easily so not even thinking of squats or deads at this point. Got up from the floor to do cables yesterday and shit went blank for 5 seconds but kept doing tricep pull downs so no one notices im out of it :32 (18):  actually felt very fatigued all day yesterday, almost thought i had forgotten to take the phen but i havent. Might also have a coffee if i need perking up


I wouldn't even think of coffee past 10am if you are already having sleeping issues.  Lightheaded is not good, you may want to add a food log to this thread.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 5, 2020)

Lizard King said:


> I wouldn't even think of coffee past 10am if you are already having sleeping issues.  Lightheaded is not good, you may want to add a food log to this thread.



Todays second day Im feeling sluggish again. Constantly yawning and sleepy. Everyone i read using phen described great energy and i feel like a pre wo is in order if i want to crawl to the gym today  :32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 5, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> Todays second day Im feeling sluggish again. Constantly yawning and sleepy. Everyone i read using phen described great energy and i feel like a pre wo is in order if i want to crawl to the gym today  :32 (18)::32 (18):



Maybe it's like a nutrition thing slowing you down? Are you getting enough carbs?


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 5, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Maybe it's like a nutrition thing slowing you down? Are you getting enough carbs?



My carbs have been around 50g/day but I think i might need to bump up the calories more. Having said that, its day 5 and I already feel the hunger feeling coming back(since around 1pm today) so Im cautious on what to do. 

In general my prescribing doctor told me to eat very low carb foods, no starch, grain or sugary foods whatsoever as theyre acidifying foods and will excrete phentermine from the system quicker.


----------



## Lizard King (Oct 5, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> My carbs have been around 50g/day but I think i might need to bump up the calories more. Having said that, its day 5 and I already feel the hunger feeling coming back(since around 1pm today) so Im cautious on what to do.
> 
> In general my prescribing doctor told me to eat very low carb foods, no starch, grain or sugary foods whatsoever as theyre acidifying foods and will excrete phentermine from the system quicker.



Ask him for the study that shows where that is true, never heard that before in my life.  I'm not a fan of adding more stims in with Phen, I would post up your diet, sounds like it's off.


----------



## Trump (Oct 5, 2020)

I would guess that your doc is working in a fat loss clinic due to not being able to get a job as a real doctor. Take his advice with a pinch of salt



xyokoma said:


> My carbs have been around 50g/day but I think i might need to bump up the calories more. Having said that, its day 5 and I already feel the hunger feeling coming back(since around 1pm today) so Im cautious on what to do.
> 
> In general my prescribing doctor told me to eat very low carb foods, no starch, grain or sugary foods whatsoever as theyre acidifying foods and will excrete phentermine from the system quicker.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 5, 2020)

Lizard King said:


> Ask him for the study that shows where that is true, never heard that before in my life.  I'm not a fan of adding more stims in with Phen, I would post up your diet, sounds like it's off.



Hey man,
What type of diet would you suggest for a female in general while on Phen? Its only early days but so far Ive kept protein as my priority since the appetite hasnt been big nor do I fancy heavier foods for some reason?

I dont eat breakfast
Lunch is also bare minimum(thats just what im used to when Im at work) so either meal replacement shake(250kcal)+fruits if hungry or just plain cottage cheese 150-300g +banana/150g high protein yoghurt with tonnes of water/tea
Dinner is 1-2chicken breasts/ salmon fillet/ low fat chicken or beef meatballs with extra large(probs only a large in US terms) salad with low cal fat free dressing.

Might have additional cottage cheese, curd, fruits or pieces of lean meat for snack if feeling weaker. Tonnes of water and tea whenever Im not pissing it out. 

This diet actually sounds terrible when I read it but I havent been craving denser foods at all. The easier to eat/digest the more appealing to my stomach.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 5, 2020)

Trump said:


> I would guess that your doc is working in a fat loss clinic due to not being able to get a job as a real doctor. Take his advice with a pinch of salt



Haha you re right Gibs! Real doctors arent allowed to prescribe Phen in UK, only weight loss clinics.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 5, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> Haha you re right Gibs! Real doctors arent allowed to prescribe Phen in UK, only weight loss clinics.



Shit sorry I called you Gibs. Dont send your army on me pls.


----------



## Trump (Oct 5, 2020)

you could not of insulted me any more than you just did then :32 (5):



xyokoma said:


> Haha you re right Gibs! Real doctors arent allowed to prescribe Phen in UK, only weight loss clinics.


----------



## Trump (Oct 5, 2020)

with any fat loss drug, choose a diet any diet and use the drug to assist that diet. The drug is only a supplement to any weight loss regime 



xyokoma said:


> Hey man,
> What type of diet would you suggest for a female in general while on Phen? Its only early days but so far Ive kept protein as my priority since the appetite hasnt been big nor do I fancy heavier foods for some reason?
> 
> I dont eat breakfast
> ...


----------



## Boytoy (Oct 5, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> Shit sorry I called you Gibs..




Lol!!!!!!!


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 5, 2020)

Trump said:


> you could not of insulted me any more than you just did then :32 (5):



Easy boy, youre still in hospital. :32 (16):


----------



## Trump (Oct 5, 2020)

I am only an hour from you, watch out woman



xyokoma said:


> Easy boy, youre still in hospital. :32 (16):


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 5, 2020)

Trump said:


> I am only an hour from you, watch out woman



Sounds like youre not Trump then after all.


----------



## Trump (Oct 5, 2020)

unless he has moved to blackpool no



xyokoma said:


> Sounds like youre not Trump then after all.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 5, 2020)

Trump said:


> unless he has moved to blackpool no



Unless theres his doppelganger hospitalized in Murica. :32 (16):


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 6, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> No shit excuses, I went from fit to fat because I kept caving in to emotional stress hunger and became so insatiable I can never get that nice feeling anymore when youre done eating and just content that youre done. Lots of self loathing and a sexless relationship. Got in touch with a weight clinic and theyre sending me over Phen. 2weeks on 18.6mg and 2weeks 37.5mg. Will log any progress and side effects and shit daily.
> 
> Current stats:
> 74.6kg before poop
> ...



Here is the log I did if you are interested.  I’ll be curious to hear if your experience is similar to mine.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/31224-Phentermine-30-day-log/page4


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 6, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Here is the log I did if you are interested.  I’ll be curious to hear if your experience is similar to mine.
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/31224-Phentermine-30-day-log/page4



I actually read your log before i even contacted a  weight loss clinic to have some more understanding about what im getting myself into lol.
Ill update you on how long the effectiveness will stay with me. 
So far I can say I am not having trouble eating as you did at first, but I am on 18.6mg only and my starting weight is also up there.

Now what has been toying with my mind was you questioning how well phen would work with emotional eaters. I am one, a real bad case to be honest. I was scared Phen wouldnt work on me as well because of that. 
I have been stressed a lot lately. Work and my relationship. Im an overthinker and a bad case of  anxiety. Its hard to explain but now when I get stressed thats it. Thats it. I am just stressed. Theres no more panicking feeling I need to stuff myself to calm down. Just so odd. And so great. Hard to explain. Its like I think clearer now when Im stressed than before? Because I dont have food or stress hunger constantly bugging me. Just fkn awesome. Hard to put into words.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 6, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> I actually read your log before i even contacted a  weight loss clinic to have some more understanding about what im getting myself into lol.
> Ill update you on how long the effectiveness will stay with me.
> So far I can say I am not having trouble eating as you did at first, but I am on 18.6mg only and my starting weight is also up there.
> 
> ...



And has anyone had hunger anger? Bitch is real!
If i get really stressed during the day and dont get to eat something comforting I can just lash out for litttle things. Feels as if its hormonal! But then I check my period calendar. Nope, no time soon. Then I get home and stuff myself and this weird bliss washes over me. Start thinking clearer. All stress from before gone and forgotten. 

#ihaveissues


----------



## Lizard King (Oct 6, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> And has anyone had hunger anger? Bitch is real!
> If i get really stressed during the day and dont get to eat something comforting I can just lash out for litttle things. Feels as if its hormonal! But then I check my period calendar. Nope, no time soon. Then I get home and stuff myself and this weird bliss washes over me. Start thinking clearer. All stress from before gone and forgotten.
> 
> #ihaveissues



So surround yourself with healthy filling snacks that you can gorge yourself with.  Sounds like you still haven't started the Metamucil in the AM to give you that full feeling.
If you have shitting food laying around the house, you are going to eat it, may need to start with a cabinet cleaner.  Add an extra 10 min to the Rabbit for stress lol


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 6, 2020)

Lizard King said:


> So surround yourself with healthy filling snacks that you can gorge yourself with.  Sounds like you still haven't started the Metamucil in the AM to give you that full feeling.
> If you have shitting food laying around the house, you are going to eat it, may need to start with a cabinet cleaner.  Add an extra 10 min to the Rabbit for stress lol



Lol that was me before Phen. Complete opposite now. Also I did take psyllium husk yesterday. Pooped twice, thanks mom! Also once today! :32 (20)::32 (20):


----------



## Tatlifter (Oct 6, 2020)

How are liking the phen so far?

I personally like it for cutting with no negative sides as well as my woman.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 6, 2020)

Tatlifter said:


> How are liking the phen so far?
> 
> I personally like it for cutting with no negative sides as well as my woman.



I have to say it makes me feel very liberated. Makes staying on track and eating clean so much easier. Ill be sad when its gone, would love to keep some for the future!


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 7, 2020)

Days 5&6

Day 5 felt some hunger come back already which was interesting. Still ate the same foods but a slightly larger dinner portion. Constipation here and there but coffee did the trick. Also didnt feel any extra sides from drinking it. 

Day 6 increased the dose to 27.9mg, hunger was dimished for entire day. Ate half the dinner portion I have been eating this last week. One odd thing - had an instant coffee with yoghurt for lunch and had pretty shitty stomach/intestinal cramps for an hour.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 10, 2020)

Hadnt been much to update the last couple of days, just ticking along with the same stuff. Thought Id share 1weeks progress. Sorry for the bad lighting. :32 (17):

Currently sitting at 71.1kg before poop


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 10, 2020)

I don’t speak kilograms so in my mind you had a lot further to go.  

Good progress for a week.   I can’t say how it will work for you but I saw changes on the scale way before I saw changes in the mirror.  For me it was about week 3 before I could see it.

Also, thank you for the inclusion of the toilet paper in the pic.   Double ply?


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 10, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> I don’t
> 
> Also, thank you for the inclusion of the toilet paper in the pic.   Double ply?



Im not a fan of sticking fingers up my ass mate so 3ply is the only way for me. :32 (17):

I did notice on the scale that i dropped a lot of water weight in the first couple days but its more like 100gram difference each day now. But whos counting, ey?!


----------



## Trump (Oct 10, 2020)

why no fingers in the ass??



xyokoma said:


> Im not a fan of sticking fingers up my ass mate so 3ply is the only way for me. :32 (17):
> 
> I did notice on the scale that i dropped a lot of water weight in the first couple days but its more like 100gram difference each day now. But whos counting, ey?!


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 10, 2020)

Trump said:


> why no fingers in the ass??



Im not a dude and not homo. No offence to you  Gibs, I fully support your sexual choices.


----------



## Boytoy (Oct 10, 2020)

Shot of the back would be better to show progress i am sure.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 10, 2020)

Let op run her log without the stupid posts


----------



## Lizard King (Oct 11, 2020)

How tall are you and how much are you looking to lose?  Things look pretty good to me, just wondering what your goal weight is.  

Must be rich to afford 3 ply in a pandemic, LOL  Looking for a Nigerian prince to send some money to?


----------



## Jin (Oct 11, 2020)

Lizard King said:


> How tall are you and how much are you looking to lose?  Things look pretty good to me, just wondering what your goal weight is.
> 
> Must be rich to afford 3 ply in a pandemic, LOL  Looking for a Nigerian prince to send some money to?



I agree with sleazy lizard.

I think you look good as is. 

What’s the goal look? Have a photo you can post of somebody else that’s where you’re ideal is?

I won’t discourage you from reaching for what you really want. I’m 123kg and still don’t feel “big enough”


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 11, 2020)

Jin said:


> I agree with sleazy lizard.
> 
> I think you look good as is.
> 
> ...



So I think 64kg(141lbs) would be my sweet spot. 
Im only 5'4 or 164cm and I whilst I dont have laser eye vision like Dr Greg, I reckon im at 30ish bf% and Id like to be (only ideally in my far away land dreams) 15-18%, but seeing how things go low 20s might cut it. Dont wanna get over my head and expect too much once Phen is finished... 

Ill add some joocy photos of a chick I like. Granted I dont have the genetics to grow to her size but something that lean-ness with decent muscle size and def.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 11, 2020)

Lizard King said:


> Must be rich to afford 3 ply in a pandemic, LOL  Looking for a Nigerian prince to send some money to?



No I had a Nigerian prince send me $3mil because his aunty just died and wanted to share her fortune. :32 (17):


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 11, 2020)

Heres a Thank you for your responses minus Trump since hes a homo


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 11, 2020)

My wife did the same thing in that she picked out some pictures of what she wanted to look like and it gave her a much better sense of what her goal was.  

When she diets she sees it first in her arms and shoulders and lastly in her hips and thighs.  I suspect your weight loss will follow a similar pattern.


----------



## lfod14 (Oct 11, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> Haha you re right Gibs! Real doctors arent allowed to prescribe Phen in UK, only weight loss clinics.



Are the ones at weight loss clinics not "real" Doctors? I don't know I'm not in the UK. Mainstream docs here in the US won't prescribe things like Deca and Anavar, or Test at any level that matters, but TRT and anti-agings clinics will all day long. Still very much real doctors.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 11, 2020)

lfod14 said:


> Are the ones at weight loss clinics not "real" Doctors? I don't know I'm not in the UK. Mainstream docs here in the US won't prescribe things like Deca and Anavar, or Test at any level that matters, but TRT and anti-agings clinics will all day long. Still very much real doctors.



I think what me and Gibs meant, I am speaking for myself at least, is that there is a big difference in doctors practicing in hospitals/private clinics and those in weight loss clinics. For the latter, profit is absolutely the no.1 driving factor. After all, their only clientele is fat people. 
Take me as a patient for example. The clinic I got involved with has several branches in the big cities here in UK. Good reputation. Yet when it came to providing my personal info such as weight, height, body measurements and some vitals in order to qualify for Phen, I was never asked to provide proof photos of any kind, they just took my word. I couldve easily been lying just to get Phen because some people are hooked on it. 
Do you think a doctor at any other medical centre would give me a prescription just like that? Cant even get birth control at the doctors unless its face to face appt, your vitals are perfect and you give a full laydown of your medical history. That generally goes with any type of doc appt here. 

So yes, I do believe weight loss doctors are a different kind. I also would not at all be suprised if meeting criteria for such a job was a lot lower than that at a hospital.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 12, 2020)

Log Day 11&12
Day 12 marks my last day on 18.6mg, but really my 4th day on 27.9mg as Ive used up 2 extra pills to gear myself into the 37.2mg I am starting tomorrow.

So far I have noticed that some days I will feel a bit hungrier towards the evening than the others, eventhough my activity level stays the same. 
Also for the last few days I have been feeling some sensitivity to light - tried to pinpoint some other reasons for that but couldnt. Quick google search later, there are some sources mentioning light sensitivity as a rare occurence. However, those same sources cite appetite suppresion as a side effect, too, so take this with a grain of salt. No blurred vision but some light pressure behind the eye sockets. Again, could just be lacking vitamins. 
Will update tomorrow for sure on the new dosage.

Cheerio


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 14, 2020)

Log Day 13
37.2mg or more like is it really 37.2?
I felt no difference in the higher dose whatsoever.  Granted the last few days Ive been feeling the effect fade off quicker in the evening but thought the jump in the dosage would do the trick but yesterday I already felt hungry by 4.30pm. 
 Sure, its still not the same hunger sensation like normally but my appetite was fairly increased and I didnt get the same Stop signals after the same portion of food I have been having the last 2 weeks.
Satisfaction in having particular foods is also coming back.
Hope im not paying for bottle of placebo. :32 (18):


----------



## Lizard King (Oct 14, 2020)

I'll take a placebo that wards off hunger till 4:30pm.  Are you expecting not to be hungry at all?


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 14, 2020)

Lizard King said:


> I'll take a placebo that wards off hunger till 4:30pm.  Are you expecting not to be hungry at all?



No, of course not. Just comparing the effectiveness whilst keeping food portions and eating times the same.


----------



## Trump (Oct 14, 2020)

You think a day off would reset your body to feel it more?


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 14, 2020)

Trump said:


> You think a day off would reset your body to feel it more?



Interesting question. What do you think?
Phentermine's half life is 20hrs but it takes 5 to 6 half-lives to fully excrete it from the body according to an online source, or quicker if I make my pee pee more acidic. :32 (18):


----------



## Trump (Oct 14, 2020)

if you take you dose same time every morning and have 1 full day off that would be 48 hours between doses. Maybe that would start working like first day again. Who knows worth a try 



xyokoma said:


> Interesting question. What do you think?
> Phentermine's half life is 20hrs but it takes 5 to 6 half-lives to fully excrete it from the body according to an online source, or quicker if I make my pee pee more acidic. :32 (18):


----------



## Lizard King (Oct 14, 2020)

I take the weekends off and restart on Monday like a virgin.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 14, 2020)

Trump said:


> if you take you dose same time every morning and have 1 full day off that would be 48 hours between doses. Maybe that would start working like first day again. Who knows worth a try



Thanks, Gibs. Might give it a go this Friday since we plan on going for dinner somewhere before they lock us up again.


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 17, 2020)

Don’t leave us hanging. Where are days 14 and 15?


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 18, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Don’t leave us hanging. Where are days 14 and 15?



Was making sure you know how to count. :32 (20):

In all seriousness, havent had anything new to report. Today, however(day 17/18?), skipped a day as Trump suggested. Didnt feel much hunger throughout (its Midnight here now) but did have my first meal earlier than usual. Also not that I felt unenergetic, but soon in the day remembered what yawning feels like so hoping to crash easier than have been lately.

Did the dirty number 2 diddly twice today. :32 (2): Almost started questioning myself during the second time though as it felt so foreign. 
And to those wondering I am taking psyllium husk but it hasnt been doing the trick lately? Been having more intestinal pains as well but inclined to think my body's started absorbing everything it can before it reaches final destination so perhaps the pains are due to lack of use? 
Hopefully firing up the motor twice today will help ease the cramps, update to follow.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 18, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Don’t leave us hanging. Where are days 14 and 15?



Almost wishing this drug was more exciting haha.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 18, 2020)

So it should be day 17 log if my maths is right...
Anywho, decided to take a second day off.
Had a bit of a cheat day but nothing crazy -
Brekky egg bacon butty,
Early snack cottage cheese,
Dinner 6inch italian bmt, courtesy of Subway,
Other snacks: 3 corn thins and a whole pack of lighter caramel squares(89kcal x5, 25g fibre total). Last one was tough to admit but i gymmed so maybe its not too bad. :32 (20):


----------



## Lizard King (Oct 19, 2020)

Not sure if that counts as a cheat day.  Up the psyllium and show #2 who is #1.  How is the weight after 17 days?


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 19, 2020)

Lizard King said:


> Not sure if that counts as a cheat day.  Up the psyllium and show #2 who is #1.  How is the weight after 17 days?



Will update you tomorrow with a number. 
Currently not seeing much progress with the upper half like previous week but legs are starting to look slimmer around thigh area.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 20, 2020)

Log Day 18

After a 2 day streak I can confirm it sadly had no effect on me and I did not wake up feeling a virgin like Mr Lizard. 
While there is still lasting suppresion on appetite, the other emotions like feeling a bit of a 'feel good' high, general energy, lack of interest in food, no cravings and, most importantly, the feeling genuinely satiated have completely dissapeared.  
So while I can stay unbothered without food till around 4pm(note how that has decreased over time from 7 to 6pm to 4.30-5pm to 3.30-4pm now), once I get my meal I dont get the same signal anymore to stop because Im full and I could easily keep going. 
I wonder if its just me as I am known to tolerate the medicines and dosages a bit too well, or perhaps a possible recreational use might build up someones tolerance as well regarding Phen only since its amphetamine derivative. 

Doc did mention at first we could go up in dose later on. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## Tatlifter (Oct 20, 2020)

50G of carbs every day? 

I would consider carb cycling and or find your maintenance calories and eat them all healthy (whole grains, veggies, meats, fats) 

Remember the brain and all other organs as well as muscle feed off of carbs (as well as proteins and fats) but carbs are a huge part of functioning properly.

50G is quite low if it is every single day and that is probably more so the culprit of the fatigue versus Phen which gives me a little energy even if I only take 

15 mg and I'm a 200+lb man. 

Diet is the most important part of this process and I would suggest finding a real nutritionist to help with this not some "Doctor" who tells women to eat air and 

take phen.

Spongy on this board is amazing at diet plans although I'm not sure he is still offering his services or not but I'd check with him and see if he is.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 21, 2020)

Tatlifter said:


> 50G of carbs every day?
> 
> I would consider carb cycling and or find your maintenance calories and eat them all healthy (whole grains, veggies, meats, fats)
> 
> ...


I did do around 50g of carbs probably for the first week when the effects were strong but now not really limiting any food group. Dont get me wrong, i was happy with it. I always tend to go for high protein diet(love me some dairy).
I actually feel like I got more sluggish now that im not limiting carbs so much. Tbf they always make me feel like im on my period. 
Started Phen while bf was away on holidays, now that hes back he wants substantial and diverse dinners and makes me feel bad if i dont want to join him and help cook as well - have previously expressed my thoughts on how his eating habits arent working for me and id rather eat my own dinners but he says some silly stuff i dont find supportive. Anyway... 
I was a lot happier and felt better managing my food. I think Ill have to step my foot down and he will have to deal with it.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 22, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> I did do around 50g of carbs probably for the first week when the effects were strong but now not really limiting any food group. Dont get me wrong, i was happy with it. I always tend to go for high protein diet(love me some dairy).
> I actually feel like I got more sluggish now that im not limiting carbs so much. Tbf they always make me feel like im on my period.
> Started Phen while bf was away on holidays, now that hes back he wants substantial and diverse dinners and makes me feel bad if i dont want to join him and help cook as well - have previously expressed my thoughts on how his eating habits arent working for me and id rather eat my own dinners but he says some silly stuff i dont find supportive. Anyway...
> I was a lot happier and felt better managing my food. I think Ill have to step my foot down and he will have to deal with it.



I feel this post. My fiancé was on board with my cut the first month and she was doing it with me but she caved. At first I was hearing “oh you’re doing your own dinner again huh”? But it has gotten better with time. She sees it’s a new life style.  I can’t lose weight and eat pizza and other stuff like that. I’m down 70lbs in 5 months. I have a splurge with her every 2 weeks or so and adjust my calories for us to enjoy a nice dinner together. But to get where I want to be I have to separate pleasure from food for the time being.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 22, 2020)

wilkinkc said:


> I feel this post. My fiancé was on board with my cut the first month and she was doing it with me but she caved. At first I was hearing “oh you’re doing your own dinner again huh”? But it has gotten better with time. She sees it’s a new life style.  I can’t lose weight and eat pizza and other stuff like that. I’m down 70lbs in 5 months. I have a splurge with her every 2 weeks or so and adjust my calories for us to enjoy a nice dinner together. But to get where I want to be I have to separate pleasure from food for the time being.



Oh man Im glad Im not the one. My bf (good guy overall) but straight up shames me saying I should be able to lose weight with any food just need to limit the portions. 
Great for his size and fast metabolism- ****er has zero fat on him, but eating like him doesnt work so much when youre 5ft4. He doesnt get that ideally I want to eat similar portions to him to feel satiated but with his food choices Id literally have to eat just 1/3 of the meal. Then Im either starving through the night or resort to eating extra foods in a couple hrs and overeat(which is my fault for sure but that hightened starvation feeling is ridiculous).

He doesnt like anything thats not convenient to him but try and explain that to that selfish ****er. :32 (18): 
Id say my biggest problem is his idea of cooking is getting processed semi cooked meats full of sauce and salt and whatever other shit that just spikes my cravings like crazy and also nowhere near keeps me full if i eat downsized portions. I can take hours cooking delish appropriate meals but his snobby ass doesnt appreciate natural flavours unless they come pre made from Tesco Finest section. 

Uuuff. Rant over.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 22, 2020)

Log day 19, another 37.2mg later

Cravings and emotional triggers seem to keep growing. Starting to really miss the comfort that food provides me.

Ideally just not keen on my overall sense of being lately. Could be just all the Rona shit pushing my limits or the yearly autumnal depression creeping up. 
Toying with the idea of upping the dose. 

Today is day 20 as we speak and Ive decided to skip it and possibly do 1 and half pills for day 21 and forward, which equals to 55.8mg. 

Havent taken weight yet as cant poop in the mornings. 

Question: found 4 online sources to buy Sibutramine from and only 1 for Phen. Phen is hella expensive when compared so thats not a future option. 
Has anyone tried both?


----------



## Lizard King (Oct 23, 2020)

I would not go to 55mg, at your size, there should be no need for it at all.  The 37mg should be lasting most of the day, even after 20 days.

I can eat the same boring thing every day if I had to, baked chicken and broccoli or a steak and string beans, makes no difference to me.  I'm not much into fast food, I do have a raging boner for Buffalo wings though and cannot resist if they are at a place that is good.  You do what you want for dinner and meal prep and let him eat whatever he wants.  If you prep meals, you can have something ready to go a few days a week and just heat it up.


----------



## Trump (Oct 23, 2020)

I have taken sibutramine on dnp runs before and it kills all cravings for me. Used to take it in the afternoon as my cravings hit in the evening



xyokoma said:


> Log day 19, another 37.2mg later
> 
> Cravings and emotional triggers seem to keep growing. Starting to really miss the comfort that food provides me.
> 
> ...


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 23, 2020)

Trump said:


> I have taken sibutramine on dnp runs before and it kills all cravings for me. Used to take it in the afternoon as my cravings hit in the evening



How was the sleep? 
Also around what price did you use to buy it for? Found 4 sites ranging from 60 to 90euros all same dosage and quantity.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 23, 2020)

Lizard King said:


> I do have a raging boner for Buffalo wings though and cannot resist if they are at a place that is good.



Boyfriend, is that you? :32 (18): 

On a srs note Ill only give it a go today see if it alters anything. More intrigued for the scientific purposes than anything else. :32 (20): 

Also my weight is at 70.4kg today before pewp, so I do still weigh a considerable amount in terms of only being on 37mg. Read somewhere it can be administered to 90mg/day, assuming thats for the super obese but that wasnt mentioned. 
I do think I might have built up a tolerance to it.


----------



## Trump (Oct 23, 2020)

it doesn’t effect sleep at all it’s not a stimulant, no idea what the cost was sorry. 12.5 mg springs to mind for dose but I ain’t 100% sure 



xyokoma said:


> How was the sleep?
> Also around what price did you use to buy it for? Found 4 sites ranging from 60 to 90euros all same dosage and quantity.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 23, 2020)

Log day 21 55.8mg
1.30pm considerably increased nervousness/anxiousness so far for the last hour, nothing else as of yet


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 23, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> Log day 21 55.8mg
> 1.30pm considerably increased nervousness/anxiousness so far for the last hour, nothing else as of yet



Picked up some valerian root pills while writing this ^  and eased up pretty quickly.
Overall the higher dose did work better so I'll continue with that but the difference wasn't huge at all, had a healthy sized lunch and dinner, just less emotional cravings. 
Minus the little bit of anxiety Id consider 55.8mg a very symptom free safe dose once your tolerance has built up.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 26, 2020)

Log day 22&23 both days took 37.2mg only
Came up with ingenius(i dont often use my brain) idea to combat stress eating with taking valerian root extract pills later in the day when I usually feel most stressed and want to overeat/eat shit. Seems like its working so far whilst keeping normal Phen dosage. 
Quite excited to take my final weight, only got 4 or 5 pills left. The last few days really started seeing/feeling the difference in my leanness.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 27, 2020)

Glad it’s going well. Sucks having to be patient (I’m on a cut as well). Ready to get on to the next chapter lol


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 27, 2020)

wilkinkc said:


> Glad it’s going well. Sucks having to be patient (I’m on a cut as well). Ready to get on to the next chapter lol



I feel you. Id like to continue another month, then  do a clean bulk. 
Are you using any aid for cutting?


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 27, 2020)

Day 24 
Holy smokes I weighted in at 67.6 kg today.
Much excite. 
Although I dont feel that light yet, keeping a realistic mind that i couldve been just a bit more dehydrated than usual, not that I feel it. 

Having some marital issues the last couple days so the appetite is just not existent right now.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 27, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> I feel you. Id like to continue another month, then  do a clean bulk.
> Are you using any aid for cutting?



So far no. Just big deficit and lifting 3 days a week. More than half way done but this last bit is going to take the longest lol


----------



## Lizard King (Oct 27, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> Day 24
> Holy smokes I weighted in at 67.6 kg today.
> Much excite.
> Although I dont feel that light yet, keeping a realistic mind that i couldve been just a bit more dehydrated than usual, not that I feel it.
> ...



So what is the total so far?  great job!


----------



## Trump (Oct 27, 2020)

7kg weight loss in 24 days is amazing


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 27, 2020)

Trump said:


> 7kg weight loss in 24 days is amazing



Thanks everyone. 
Only have 2 Phen tabs left and dont think Ill be able to get more, so itll get harder to obtain progress for sure.
My goal of 65kg or lower is looking almost possible now.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 27, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Only have 2 Phen tabs left and dont think Ill be able to get more, so itll get harder to obtain progress for sure.
> My goal of 65kg or lower is looking almost possible now.



you got this. Just takes consistency and patients. Look what you’ve done in just 24 days


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 27, 2020)

wilkinkc said:


> you got this. Just takes consistency and patients. Look what you’ve done in just 24 days



Thanks mate, but I didnt do this without help.
Emotional overeating will always continue to be a problem of mine but I do believe being on an appetite suppresant has made me look for different ways to handle stress once an issue arises and hopefully Ill come out of this with a different relationship with food. 
My bank account is also very grateful :32 (18):


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 27, 2020)

wilkinkc said:


> So far no. Just big deficit and lifting 3 days a week. More than half way done but this last bit is going to take the longest lol



Are you doing a clean bulk after? Thats what I want to do because im defs losing some muscle with the current deficit.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 27, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> Are you doing a clean bulk after? Thats what I want to do because im defs losing some muscle with the current deficit.


You have done great, I wouldn’t weigh it all on your suppressant. Yeah I am going to go on a bulk for sure. Want to lose a lot more body fat before that though, still a ways off but I”m getting there.


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 28, 2020)

Log day 25 - IT IS ALMOST THE END

One last pill left to get me through day 26.
Really dont want to let this momentum go.

Plan for now is to keep cutting till end of November. Got a phone call next Tuesday with the weight clinic doc to evaluate my progress and whether to give me another month supply of Phen. 

I did get Sibutramine 20mg 30caps on the side though... My safety blanket if i crack since it looks like I am no longer in a relationship and the feels havent hit yet. 

I was thinking yesterday...
I feel like a cheat taking Phen. 
But Id fukken rather use the help to thrive than keep being a miserable fukk. 

Im accepting that its okay im not one of those great awesome individuals who can do it all on their own. Im getting there, just a different way.


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 29, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> Log day 25 - IT IS ALMOST THE END
> 
> One last pill left to get me through day 26.
> Really dont want to let this momentum go.
> ...


 Wow, feels like you just started this log.  Curious.... how have your workouts been?


----------



## xyokoma (Oct 29, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Wow, feels like you just started this log.  Curious.... how have your workouts been?



Whats up, dk?:32 (16):
I have been consistently going gym 5x week. 
First two weeks of the log was a bit hard as I got dizzy here and there and eventhough i didnt feel tired overall, i was missing a pre wo kick each time ( i gym after work).    After that i started taking small amounts of caffeine and workouts felt much more productive. Thats also about when I started a program by Bret Contreras thats lower weights but more intensityand also more bootay focused and I have been really enjoying the switch.


----------



## xyokoma (Nov 1, 2020)

LAST LOG UPDATE - WHAT COMES LAST

Its been 4 days since Ive finished Phen and hopped onto Sibutramine whilst awaiting for an appt to see if i can get second months supply.

4th day have the Ironclad gates of Mordor not been broken(need guessing what?!)

I wonder if increasing my food intake somewhat since stopping Phen has put my body into shock and it is now absorbing absolutely everything?
Dont exactly feel constipated or bloated either.

Have been taking sachets of HiFibre, coffee and high caff pre wo, all in one go today even, but zero luck. Just beware this might also happen to you. :32 (18): Im out!


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 1, 2020)

Did you experience a rebound after stopping? My appetite was back to full force after two days.  Did you experience anything ?


----------



## xyokoma (Nov 1, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Did you experience a rebound after stopping? My appetite was back to full force after two days.  Did you experience anything ?



Only somewhat. Morning till 3pm only want a snack, like a ridiculously small banana. 
Comes 4-4.30pm and massive hunger hits out of nowhere lol but then I start eating and few bites later I feel done. Get a bit hungry couple hrs later but same story once i start eating again. 
Feel no emotional desire to eat lots at once.


----------

